# Amazon Between Batch Protocol



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening,

I have a query relating the Between Batch Protocol (BBP) for the Amazon and wondering how people are managing the BBP without losing excess thermal energy. I generally on most beans charge at 192 and they get dropped 210+. What I a trying to do is find out the best way to reduce the heat back to < 192 and then turn heat on back to 192 before charging while keeping the thermal charge in the drum.

My current BBP is:

*Towards end of FC I turn off Heat.* The rest of the roast may last another minute or 2.

Drop the beans and set SD 0 and CD 9 to cool beans - 3 minutes.

Eject beans from cooling tray and SD 9 and CD 0 for approx 1:45/2 mins to get temp down to around 188c

Set SD 0 and CD 9 *turn heat on* for again around 1:45/2 mins till BT is 192. Charge beans.

What I am finding is that the peak ROR is low at around 150/160c on graph, which in turn is delaying FC till after 11 mins.

Know I probably have lots of issues with my BBP, but was wondering for some advice.

During cooling beans should I set SD to 1 or 2 to help encourage heat loss? I do have a local roaster who has set up an additional fan on top to help the bean cool down. Has anyone set-up another fan to aid in cooling?

Any advice on how people quickly and efficiently reduce the BT and then how long do you need to turn heat back on before charging.

Many thanks

Phil.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

Thought I would make comment since been doing some testing and hope it might help others. Regarding my BBP I was looking at Scott Rao's latest book and tried something similar to his second suggestion, which is :



Turn heat off (if required) for dropping.


Low to medium until 10c above charge.


Set power off or very low and then about 5 deg above charge put power back to 2500w.


Charge at correct temp.


To reduce BT I need to open up SD to 9 (will try lower over time), and I have CD at 5. This has the issue that the cooling tray is not getting air for quick cooling although must say testing the air at SD 0 and CD 9 quite surprised how little air I could feel in the tray. To help this I've bought a secondary fan to try out. I've attached 2 images for 2 possible positions. The top one doesn't seem to get lots of air onto tray (although more than the main fan), but the second is attached to the rim of the tray.

Will see how it goes with my next roasting session, but initial trials resulted in a quicker BBP, more thermal energy in drum and so a FC, which is a 1 min + quicker.

Regards


----------

